# مدارس الإدارة الصناعية ومكوناتها



## maagdy (18 يونيو 2011)

*عناصر ومكونات مدارس الإدارة الصناعية الحديثة التي تتبناها بعض الشركات العالمية
----------------------------------------------------------
* v  تشهد ساحة الإدارة الحديثة حالياً توجهات للإدارة تتبناها شركات عالمية وأحيانا تتبناها الدول ومن أمثلتها :  --------------------------​  إدارة  الجودة الشاملة   Total Quality Management
الإنتاج في  الوقت المحدد   Just In Time   
القياس المقارن  لأفضل أداء  Benchmarking 
 التصنيع الرشيق  Lean Manufacturing 
 سيجما  Six Sigma
كايزن  Kaizen 
 النماذج  القياسية للجودة (   ايزو ISO Standards  v 
وعند دراسة مقومات هذه البرامج يتبين أنها جميعا تكاد تقوم علي مجموعة متكاملة من المنهجيات الإدارية والأدوات والتقنيات (النظم الهندسية) وهى العناصر الضرورية لنجاح المشروعات الصناعية .. 
 ومن أمثلتها :  --------------------------​  الأنشطة الخمسة  لتحسين موقع العمل  5S Activities
أدوات   الجودة الإحصائية السبعة   Seven QC Tools (control charts, Pareto diagram, Ishikawa diagram, scatter plots, etc.) ​  أدوات الجودة    الحديثة ( للتخطيط والإدارة )  New Seven QC Tools  (affinity diagram, tree diagram, arrow diagram, matrix diagram, etc.)​  أساليب   منع الأخطاء  Poka- Yoke 
 إعادة الهندسة  Reengineering   
دورة   التحسين المستمر  PDCA Cycle 
 أساليب   حل المشكلات  Problem Solving  
العمل الجماعي   Team Work 
  الصيانة  الإنتاجية الشاملة  Total Productive Maintenance 
 التحفيز الإنساني  Human Motivation 
 برنامج   تغيير السلوك  Program for Changing Behaviors 
 أساليب   خفض الفاقد   Waste Reduction 
 مبادئ   اقتصاد الحركة  Principles of Motion Economy  v

وليس   من الضروري أن  تطبق المؤسسة نموذجا  محدداً للإدارة كما انه ليس من الضروري  عند تطبيق  نموذج لإحدى مدارس  الإدارة تنفيذ كل  العناصر والمكونات  والمنهجيات التي تتضمنها  هذه المدرسة وذلك أن كل  مؤسسة أو شركةلها قدراتهاالمادية والتكنولوجية وخبراتها الإدارية الخاصة بها ومن الضروري اختيار العناصر التي   تناسبها بدقة.
 v
 ورغم أن بعض منظومات الإدارة لا تناسب  سوى مجتمعات  محددة إلا أنها تتضمن في  طياتها بعض العناصر التي  يمكن تطبيقها في اغلب  المؤسسات مثال ذلك نظام
( JIT ) الذي  يتضمن بعض الآليات المناسبة لكثير منالمؤسسات مثل - نظم  السيطرة على حركة المواد والأجزاء ( كانبان Kanban ) 
- نظم  المراقبة البصرية للعمليات الإنتاجية(Visual management)   -    أساليب تقليل   الخطأ البشرى—الخ .
 v
 قراءة   مبسطة لبعض توجهات الإدارة التي تمثل المدرسة اليابانية .
 إدارة الجودة الشاملة   Total Quality Management
الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد   Just In Time 
 التصنيع الرشيق   Lean Manufacturing

رابط لهذه الوضوعات 

http://edara-eg.net/toppage1.htm


----------



## Ind. Engineer (6 يوليو 2011)

موقع رائع م/ مجدي وبنصح الجميع بالاطلاع عليه والله رح يستفيدوا كتير ... والله يجزيك كل خير


----------

